

Facebook exec - London to become "the number one location for tech in the world" - grey-area
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/e808ab0e-1b7e-11e2-ab87-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2A1nNIm9w

======
sturadnidge
Opening paragraph:

'The newly appointed head of the promotional body for London’s technology
cluster has said the capital could become “the number one location for tech in
the world” if it boosts its capacity for growth.'

I think that title is a little link bait-y.

~~~
grey-area
It started out as:

Ex-Facebook exec says London could become "the number one location for tech in
the world"

but there is an 80 char limit on titles and didn't want to mangle the quote...

I thought the original statement by Joanna Shields (though qualified) was
somewhat controversial, but perhaps an interesting starting point for
discussion as to why tech hubs begin and whether the world of tech will
continue to revolve around Silicon Valley and areas nearby.

------
s_henry_paulson
non-paywall link:

[http://www.google.is/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s...](http://www.google.is/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ft.com%2Fcms%2Fs%2F0%2Fe808ab0e-1b7e-11e2-ab87-00144feabdc0.html&ei=7DyFUPqSLuas0QWu-
oCwBA&usg=AFQjCNEQmXLlu9sIrtfxkk48MMoWifdaLg)

~~~
grey-area
Thanks, came across this via google news and had forgotten they have a paywall
in place. Unfortunately I can't edit the link anymore, so hopefully an admin
will do it at some point.

------
chrismorgan
Paywalled...

~~~
greenyoda
It's not really a paywall, it's just a registration wall. You can register for
free to read FT's articles.

~~~
chrismorgan
It _is_ a paywall. (a) the free version has a limit of 8 articles per month;
(b) even apart from that, registration is payment with personal details.

